# 2 Mickey Mouse Platy & RCS?



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Will this combo work?


----------



## RomanDulce (Mar 5, 2013)

Red Cherry Shrimp ? Should be fine.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd get 3 Platies though. They like groups of 3+. 2 females to 1 male.


----------



## RomanDulce (Mar 5, 2013)

Crowntails said:


> I'd get 3 Platies though. They like groups of 3+. 2 females to 1 male.


I agree with you but it also depends entirely on how large the habitat is and if they want to deal with tons of babies, unless they don't mind feeding them to other fish like cichlids even bettas.


----------



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

platies are happiest in groups of 3


----------

